# Curious about Eye's (Droopy)



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly was born with a slightly droopy top right eyelid. Her ophthalmologist said she might grow into it and at her last checkup he said it had gotten better. Sometimes it is more noticeable, like when she's relaxed, but when she's alert and eyes wide, it isn't noticeable. She also has a droopy lower right eyelid (why we went to the ophthalmologist in the first place), but that was because she needed it tacked to fix the entropion she had on that eye. My poor girl is all asymmetrical and lopsided.. Lol!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

I pointed it out to my vet as a concern the last time I was there, and she had a look and said his eyes looked beautiful, but like you said, he was all happy and alert so you couldn't tell that they were droopy.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear has one droopy lower eyelid. It's only noticeably every now-and-again. 


I wonder if its a breed thing or a growth adjustment. I'll keep an eye on Bears I hope it goes away as he grows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

At least I'm not alone with this question!!! His eyes make me laugh because he can look so pathetic sometimes when he gives me the puppy dog eyes complete with droop!


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Sometimes droopy eyes are seen in some sporting breeds like hound and sometimes retriever, also could be genetic. Not serious unless you see chronic eye infections develop.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Michele4 said:


> Sometimes droopy eyes are seen in some sporting breeds like hound and sometimes retriever, also could be genetic. Not serious unless you see chronic eye infections develop.


Dude!!!! Maybe Bear is part hound after all!!!!!

/score!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Bear is a handsome fellow!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

That is entropion and sometimes the,lids,tighten .... Meant ectropion...


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I thought entropion was the opposite...? The eyeids turn in and the eye lashes rub against the sclera. It requires surgery to correct the irritation caused by the lashes. And I googled it to be sure - first thing I saw was a picture of a Golden from this forum. lol

Ectropion is the rolling out of the eye lids and should probably have surgery if they don't grow out of it.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry meant ectropion...


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bella has very droopy eyelids. My vet said it's just how's she's made and there's nothing wrong them. Not the breed standard methinks, but she was definitely bred in someone's backyard. Sometimes when her head is on the floor and she looks up at me, she looks like more Basset that Golden! LOL. But she's all beautiful to me.


----------



## jonm (Sep 19, 2014)

My dog has this. It comes and goes.

When i was at the vet. They did a test to see if she had scratched her eye. I think though that was a money grab, but I did it. After that they gave us steroid drops for her eyes which were useless as they ended up in my eye instead of hers. Trying to keep her still to put them in was a nightmare. She's 18 weeks now and some days its there, some days its not. It comes and goes and one vet told us it may be related to growing.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

> Bella has very droopy eyelids. My vet said it's just how's she's made and there's nothing wrong them.


I agree with your vet, I always thought it was from the newfoundland line. I've seen it in a couple of my goldens...especially the red ones..I think the newfy got tangled up in the golden line somewhere way back. I see a lot of newfy heads on goldens.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't think there is any newfie behind goldens.... most sporting breeds are predisposed to developing the two eye issues - 

Ectropion (eyelids sagging or rolling outward) 
Entropion (eyelids rolling inward)

Both conditions are common in the breed. Either way, surgery is probably not advisable unless the condition in really bad.

We had a golden who had entropion as a puppy and young dog and it actually corrected itself as he got older. I still remember us being used to doing a little tug on his face to get the eye lid unrolled. In old age, this dog developed ectropion - meaning his eyelids sagged to the extent they exposed the eyes/conjunctivae.

I honestly don't think dogs ever grow out of ectropion. If the puppy has droopy eyes - odds are the eyes will still be loose as they grow up. 

One thing fwiw - my Jacks has slightly looser eyelids (they fit well around his eyes and do not sag, but aren't as tight as they should be) but I guess because he does not have actual sagging eye lids, he's never been marked for having ectropion. I would personally say it's still in the same territory, but is not as drastic a problem as actual ectropion. That said, he probably will develop ectropion in old age. 

Generally speaking with puppies and young adult dogs, you want to see nice and tight eyelids - because this protects the conjunctivae (sp?) and prevents a lot of tearing and infections the dogs would otherwise have as the eyes would get junk in there and get all frazzed.


----------

